# Harvester 434 Rear Leak



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello to you all and salutations from the great white north 

I have an International Harvester 434 with loader but I've now run into an issue with the rear axle.


About 6 months ago is when this issue first started but I've been afraid to tackle it in case I was getting into a situation way over my head.

The rear right axle has been leaking fluid out and then down the rim, so now the rim is covered in this oil. I was hoping to "spruce up" the tractor with a fresh coat of paint, and wanted to do the rear rims as well but I can't if its leaking.


I've heard that replacing the potential leaking seal is a huge job, involving the axle being removed from the tractor itself, which I'm not exactly qualified to do 

So if anyone has had this issue before, would you be so kind as to impart your knowledge to me and hopefully its not a huge job as I have heard.

Many thanks,
Daren


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

NOT TOO BAD A JOB??

Send me a PM with your e mail address and i will fwd the pages from IH service manual for 444 tractor (Later model of your 434)


----------



## Plinkerplunk (May 21, 2012)

Hi Dareng,

My friend has a 434 as well and the hydraulic fluid is leaking out on the left rear rim and tire, no brakes either. I also need a manual to understand how to solve the leak and repair the brakes.

Is there a manual online like a pdf version anywhere available please...

Denny


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

I have tried searching but I can't seem to find one. 

Can you PM me your email address? I may have something that will help you.


----------



## doug53 (Jan 14, 2013)

cyrush said:


> NOT TOO BAD A JOB??
> 
> Send me a PM with your e mail address and i will fwd the pages from IH service manual for 444 tractor (Later model of your 434)


Cyrush,
I own a 434 & it has just developed the same problem as Daren's tractor. Was thinking of replacing the seal if it's not too big a job. If possible could I get a copy of the manual too?
Regards
Doug


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

doug53 said:


> Cyrush,
> I own a 434 & it has just developed the same problem as Daren's tractor. Was thinking of replacing the seal if it's not too big a job. If possible could I get a copy of the manual too?
> Regards
> Doug


Hi Doug,

I did wind up replacing the seal. It was the inner seal for the axle on the right hand side that was leaking on mine.

It wasn't too big of a job, but the most of it was handling the large parts associated with the breakdown. In addition to removing the tire, and driveshaft casing, I also had to remove the brake assembly as well (which was great, new parts for that too  ). It was also suggested to me to flush the rear casing with diesel each season and replace it with fresh oil because my parts supplier told me that sometimes some water can get into the fluid, then it can freeze in the winter which will cause the deal to dry out and leak.

When you buy a seal kit (at least for the 434's), it should come with both the inner seal for where it attaches to the rear assembly, and an outer seal to go to the hub at the tire connection.


----------



## doug53 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello Dareng,
thanks for the reply. I will have to do this repair job at some time as I use this as a second tractor although at this time it seems to be getting more use than the main one. The oil does have some water in it as it is slightly milky probably due to condensation. Freezing is not really a problem here as I live on the Mid North Coast of NSW Australia. were you able to get the relevant pages from the maual. If so I would love a copy. Where do you source your parts? I've been getting a few bits & pieces from Danny Bowes in the States & the service has been good. Anyway thanks for the reply & keep the manual request in mind.
Regards
Doug


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Douglas !! Afraid I am temporarily in hospital, will look at your request when I return home!!

Do you need a complete service manual??, I sell these, genuine IH service manuals, please let me know??
The manuals are in PDF format available as a CD rom or a download.


----------

